

JUnit Lambda: The Future of Testing on the JVM Gets Crowdfunded - larleys
https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2015/08/junit-lambda-crowdfunding-to-secure-the-future-of-testing-on-the-jvm/

======
smoyer
I love JUnit rules and would like to see class rules completely supplant the
runner paradigm. I've run into "single runner" problem described in the video
several times now.

